# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam địa chỉ đặt tiệc sinh nhật hoàn hảo

## hoatieu

_Đặt tiệc_ luôn là mối trăn trở của nhiều người bởi lẽ ai cũng muốn tổ chức một bữa _tiệc kỉ niệm_ đầy ý nghĩa và ngập tràn niềm vui. Tuy nhiên, để tìm được một địa điểm tổ chức tốt chưa bao giờ là điều dễ dàng. _Nhà hàng Gia Viên_ với nhiều lợi thế và nhiều _dịch vụ đặt tiệc_ đa dạng cùng _ưu đãi quanh năm_ luôn là một _địa chỉ đặt tiệc hoàn hảo_ của người dân Hà Nội.

_Nhà hàng Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu_ có không gian đẹp, rộng rãi với diện tích gần 1000m2, sức chứa lên tới 400 khách được thiết kế hiện đại mang vẻ đẹp trang nhã ấm cúng. Không gian được bài trí mở để thực khách cảm nhận được không khí náo nhiệt tại nhà hàng, vừa có những góc nhỏ yên tĩnh. Gia Viên không chỉ là nơi gặp gỡ bạn bè, đoàn tụ gia đình mà còn là địa điểm để tổ chức những bữa tiệc với số lượng khách lớn như tiệc cưới hỏi

nhà hàng gia vien đặt tiệc sinh nhật

nhà hàng gia vien tổ chức sinh nhật cho bé yêuVới phong cách tổ chức tiệc chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, quí khách sẽ được tận hưởng không chỉ hương vị quyến rũ của món ăn, mà còn là những giây phút vui vẻ. _Nhà hàng Gia Viên_ đã tổ chức rất nhiều tiệc kỉ niệm được trang hoàng bàn ăn tinh tế với nến và hoa tươi, tiệc sinh nhật cho bé yêu ngập tràn bóng bay, bánh kem, vui chơi cùng các nghệ sĩ tạo hình bóng bay, xiếc ảo thuật vui nhộn, hoặc những một buổi liên hoan, tổng kết cuối năm của công ty với số lượng người lớn sẽ được trang bị máy chiếu, dàn âm thanh, cùng thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ để bữa tiệc thêm quyến rũ, sôi động.

thực đơn _nhà hàng Gia Viên_ là sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa tinh hoa ẩm thực Việt Nam với ẩm thực Châu Á hiện đại, tạo nên hơn 250 món ăn độc đáo, mới lạ. Dưới bàn tay tài tình của Bếp trưởng giàu kinh nghiệm, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trựng ẩm thực 3 miền cũng như cảm nhận được hương vị của sự giao thoa giữa những nền văn hoá ẩm thực Châu Á. Đối với khách hàng có nhu cầu đặt tiệc, Nhà hàng luôn có sẵn những thực đơn được chọn lựa sẵn với mức giá phù hợp từ *150.000 VND*, thích hợp với nhu cầu cũng như khẩu vị của khách hàng để tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí.Thực khách có thể chọn cho mình những món ăn Việt Nam thân quen như _Vịt Om Sấu, Chả Cá Lăng, Gỏi Đọt Dừa_…cho đến những món ăn mới lạ như _Xôi Hấp Tôm, Củ Sen Kẹp Thịt Chiên, Hải Sản Sốt Dừa Xiêm_. Hấp dẫn hơn cả là những món quay nướng- BBQ đã làm tạo nên thương hiệu của _nhà hàng Gia Viên_ bởi hương vị quyến rũ, mới lạ cùng công thức chế biến gia truyền.

nhà hàng gia viên lẩu riêu cua sườn sụn

nhà hàng gia vien salad sứa biểnChị Quy (27 tuổi-HN) đã chọn Gia Viên là nhà hàng để tổ chức tiệc cưới thân mật với khoảng 200 khách mời đã chia sẻ: “Với nhu cầu tổ chức tiệc lại mặt gia đình, ấm cúng mình đã đi tìm hiểu rất nhiều nhà hàng, khách sạn tổ chức cưới hỏi nhưng đều không hài lòng vì nơi thì không nhận số lượng khách nhỏ, nơi thì giá thành quá đắt đỏ. Khi được bạn bè giới thiệu _Gia Viên_ có nhận _tổ chức tiệc cưới_ và được hướng dẫn, thì mình rất bằng lòng khi tổ chức tiệc ở Gia Viên bởi không chỉ có nhiều món Việt Nam hợp khẩu vị, giá hợp lí, phục vụ tận tình mà còn được hưởng nhiều dịch vụ đi kèm như làm phông cưới, trang hoàng tiệc cưới rất đẹp và chuyên nghiệp.”

tập trung đầy đủ các nhân tố về không gian cũng như thực đơn hấp dẫn và giá thành hợp túi tiền, _nhà hàng Gia Viên_ đang là _địa chỉ ẩm thực_ được nhiều người lựa chọn để tổ chức tiệc.

*Nhà hàng Gia Viên
228 Bà Triệu - Hà Nội
Tel (04) 3 978 5586- 0968 266 266
website: giavien.vn
fanpage: facebook.com/nhahanggiavien*

----------

